# clean calories



## neckstyle (Mar 27, 2007)

how and what exactly is clean cal. shouldnt i take in 20 cal per pound,1-2grams protein per pound and 1-2 garbs per pound on a bulk cycle


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 28, 2007)

If you take in 20kcals/lb/day of refined carbs+fats (i.e. pure junk), how much muscle do you think that you're gonna build? None! 

Clean calories mean that you're taking in protein+carbs around workouts and proteins+fats when you're sedentary, so that you build maximum muscle mass with minimum flab.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually - I would argue that he may well see very good gains...

'Clean cals' refers to the rediculous concept that your body somehow distinguishes if 200 cals from carbs comes from brown rice cakes or 'brown rice'... However - I argue that in regards to most people, it matters very little...

So, if you take in 20 kcals of calories, as long as you are getting:
- good pre/post workout nutrition
- enough protein, 
- enough healthy fats 
- enough vitamins and minerals 
(and dismissing any thermogenic potential foods higher in fibre may have) then as long as you are following a 'non-retardard' exercise/ diet in general the actual difference you will see in regards to fat v's LEAN gains will be minimal.

For WEIGHT LOSS - Too many people put too much emphesis on 'clean' vs 'dirty' foods... For general HEALTH - yes, it is really, really important... but you can lose fat eating just about anything provided you follow a few basic 'rules'.


----------



## neckstyle (Mar 28, 2007)

i think im on the right track ive had several people say im on the right track. thinks for the help


----------

